# Why These Tegra Exclusives Suck



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello! I am a proud HP TouchPad owner and what the CM Team has done with this device is truly amazing. With minor tweaking 95% of Android games can be run very well on the device.

Recently though, more games are becoming difficult to run due the games being "Tegra Optimized". Causing them to be unavailable to thousands of capable devices.

For example, N.O.V.A 3 has Tegra optimizations including, Depth of Field, Smoke effects, and Fire effects. With some tweaking thanks to Chainfire 3D these effects can be enabled on your device by enabling the Nvidia plugin in CF3D. Here are the results.

Without Chainfire 3D:










With Chainfire 3D:



Spoiler

















Spoiler

















Spoiler















Kind of ridiculous eh? (Note that cinematics sometimes don't show and instead just a flickering black screen due to the poor optimization)

Developers need to realize that they could offer a much better experience to many more users by taking advantage of not only Tegra Devices, but also devices with Mali, Adreno, and PowerVR GPU's.

What do you think about this?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty sure NVidia is paying them big bucks to optimize the games for their chipset.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Pretty sure NVidia is paying them big bucks to optimize the games for their chipset.


Yeah they generally are. It's a pain in the ass to go out of your way to do all that without some worth while incentive. Tegra is not exactly a big marketshare of the Android market either.


----------

